# Carla mi ha detto di essere incinta



## GabrielH

Ciao a tutti,

è già da tanto tempo che a volte trovo frasi come "mi ha detto di essere incinta" ambigue. Vi spiego il perché e il contesto però prima di farlo faccio un'introduzione per farvi capire la questione e la ragione del mio dubbio.

Una frase come "Giorgio mi ha detto di chiudere la finestra" a mio vedere può essere tradotta come "Giorgio mi ha chiesto di chiudere la finestra". Mi sbaglio? Nel caso no, prosseguo.

Contesto:
Ho un'amica a cui mia madre vuole davvero molto bene. In questi giorni ho raccontato proprio in italiano a mia madre che l'amica è incinta dicendo "Carla mi ha detto di essere incinta". Dopo averlo pronunciato mi chiedevo se oltre al senso "Carla mi ha detto che è incinta", _(e vi dico fin d'adesso che magari penserete che sono pazzo quando leggerete quello che viene subito dopo questa parentesi)_, quella1 frase potesse avere anche quello di "Carla mi ha chiesto di essere incinta". Eh lo so che suona stranissimo, ma se io fossi una femmina che lo dice, la frase potrebbe davvero avere quei2 due significati da un punto di vista grammaticale?

Qua è tardi e di altre frasi ambigue non mi vengono in mente ora ma questa ne è un esempio.

1: è meglio "quella" o "questa"?
2: è meglio "quei" o "questi"?

Grazie!


----------



## rcrivello

Il verbo _dire _ha molti significati. Nel primo caso significa _intimare_, _ordinare_, non _chiedere_. Nel secondo caso significa _riferire_, _far sapere_, non _chiedere_. Non esiste alcuna ambiguità né nella prima né nella seconda frase.


----------



## bearded

rcrivello said:


> Il verbo _dire _ha molti significati. Nel primo caso significa _intimare_, _ordinare_, non _chiedere_. Nel secondo caso significa _riferire_, _far sapere_, non _chiedere_. Non esiste alcuna ambiguità né nella prima né nella seconda frase.


 
Un madrelingua italiano - a seconda del contesto - attribuisce istintivamente al verbo 'dire' il significato più adatto.
Guarda - qui - i molteplici significati che può assumere il verbo 'dire'.


----------



## ohbice

GabrielH said:


> "Carla mi ha detto di essere incinta", "Carla mi ha detto che è incinta", _"Carla mi ha comunicato di essere incinta" _sono la stessa cosa, hanno significato equivalente.


Potresti anche usare il verbo *dire *in questo modo: _"Carla mi ha detto se è incinta"_, e qui la frase si fa certamente più ambigua. O meglio, come dice Bearded, un madrelingua comprende immediatamente che dietro a quel *dire* c'è una domanda indiretta. Ma, come vedi, è cambiata la struttura della frase.
Quindi ti suggerirei, per toglierti i tuoi dubbi di interpretazione, di guardare alla frase nella sua interezza, per vedere se non contenga qualche forma di interrogazione.


----------



## Pietruzzo

GabrielH said:


> Dopo averlo pronunciato mi chiedevo se oltre al senso "Carla mi ha detto che è incinta", _(e vi dico fin d'adesso che magari penserete che sono pazzo quando leggerete quello che viene subito dopo questa parentesi)_, quella1 frase potesse avere anche quello di "Carla mi ha chiesto di essere incinta".


Nell'esempio proposto non ci può essere ambiguità ma il tuo quesito non è così "pazzesco" come credi. Ad esempio la frase "Mia moglie mi ha detto di essere paziente con i colleghi" potrebbe significare sia che lei è paziente sia che ha consigliato a me di essere paziente.


----------



## GabrielH

ohbice said:


> _"Carla mi ha detto se è incinta"_, e qui la frase si fa certamente più ambigua.


Imparo sempre di più. Non mi ricordo di aver visto una frase così. Ma qual è il senso di "Carla mi ha detto SE è incinta"?


ohbice said:


> Quindi ti suggerirei, per toglierti i tuoi dubbi di interpretazione, di guardare alla frase nella sua interezza, per vedere se non contenga qualche forma di interrogazione.


Ma non avevo nessun dubbio di interpretazione, ogni volta che vedo frasi come quelle che ho scritto io, le capisco però ci vedo anche un altro significato. 
E a proposito di questo significato, non sono io l'unico a vederlo, dato che anche Pietruzzo vede la stessa ambiguità cui facevo riferimento io. 


Pietruzzo said:


> la frase "Mia moglie mi ha detto di essere paziente con i colleghi" potrebbe significare sia che lei è paziente sia che ha consigliato a me di essere paziente.





Pietruzzo said:


> Nell'esempio proposto non ci può essere ambiguità.


Non capisco perché non c'è ambiguità in questo caso. È perché non esiste "incinto"?


bearded said:


> Un madrelingua italiano - a seconda del contesto - attribuisce istintivamente al verbo 'dire' il significato più adatto.


In realtà pure io trovo il signficato più adatto ma non trovavo una parola migliore per esprimere in una forma più adatta quel senso di _dire,_ ovvero, _intimare, ordinare_, e perciò ho adoperato _chiedere_. 

Grazie ancora.


----------



## Pietruzzo

GabrielH said:


> mi ha detto di essere incinta





GabrielH said:


> Non capisco perché non c'è ambiguità in questo caso. È perché non esiste "incinto"?


Trasformando in discorso diretto la frase diventa:
- mi ha detto: "Sono incinta".
- Mi ha detto: "Sii incinta" - non avrebbe senso. Al massimo si potrebbe consigliare a una donna di restare incinta, non di essere già incinta.
Se invece consideriamo il mio esempio


Pietruzzo said:


> Mia moglie mi ha detto di essere paziente con i colleghi"


Mi ha detto "Sono paziente con i colleghi".
Mi ha detto "Sii paziente con i colleghi".
Entrambe le frasi hanno senso perchè "sii paziente" qui significa "comportati in modo paziente".


----------



## bearded

GabrielH said:


> qual è il senso di "Carla mi ha detto SE è incinta"?


Secondo me il senso è: Carla mi ha _rivelato _se è incinta o no.



GabrielH said:


> perché non esiste "incinto"?


Perché solo le donne rimangono incinte (= portano un bambino nella pancia).



Pietruzzo said:


> Mia moglie mi ha detto di essere paziente con i collegh


La frase di Pietruzzo è ambigua perché ''paziente'' ha una sola desinenza per maschile e femminile.  Se l'aggettivo fosse 'buono', si avrebbe:
- mia moglie mi ha detto di essere buon*o* con i colleghi = mi ha consigliato… (l'aggettivo al maschile si riferisce a me marito),
- mia moglie mi ha detto di essere buon*a *con i colleghi = mi ha informato che è buona…(l'aggettivo al femminile si riferisce a lei moglie).

Gabriel, spero che queste mie note ti siano utili.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> La frase di Pietruzzo è ambigua perché ''paziente'' ha una sola desinenza per maschile e femminile.


La questione del genere non mi sembra la più rilevante. Per esempio "Lucia mi ha detto di essere presbite" non avrebbe nessuna ambiguità. Il punto è che si può ordinare/consigliare a qualcuno di  fare qualcosa, non di trovarsi in una condizione come essere incinta, presbite ecc.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo: <La questione del genere non mi sembra la più rilevante>
Ok, io mi riferivo ad aggettivi come ''buono, paziente..'', in cui la questione del genere è rilevante ai fini dell' ambiguità o meno (si può essere buoni e pazienti in una circostanza oppure sempre -come 'condizione'). L'esempio con 'paziente' l'hai scelto tu - con una desinenza 'unisex''.


----------



## lorenzos

GabrielH said:


> Ma qual è il senso di "Carla mi ha detto SE è incinta"?


Nessuno. Diverso è, come saprai: 
- "Carla NON mi ha detto SE è incinta".
- "Carla mi ha detto SE LUISA è incinta, MA è UN SEGRETO".
Come già suggerito, mi pare che l'espressione "_mi ha detto di essere_" va interpretata a seconda del contesto e dell'aggettivo, non so se esiste una regola generale:
- ...mi ha detto di essere malata/stanca/magra/triste/incinta (è riferito a lei, indipendentemente dal sesso dell'interlocutore).
- ...mi ha detto di essere buona/contenta/allegra (ambiguo, se detto da donna a donna).


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Nessuno


Forse sei un po' troppo categorico.  _Ho insistito per sapere da Carla se è incinta o no.  Alla fine Carla me l'ha detto (= C. mi ha detto se è incinta)._


----------



## GabrielH

bearded said:


> Gabriel, spero che queste mie note ti siano utili.


Infatti mi sono state utili.


Pietruzzo said:


> Per esempio "Lucia mi ha detto di essere presbite" non avrebbe nessuna ambiguità. Il punto è che si può ordinare/consigliare a qualcuno di fare qualcosa, non di trovarsi in una condizione come essere incinta, presbite ecc.





lorenzos said:


> Nessuno. Diverso è, come saprai:
> - "Carla NON mi ha detto SE è incinta".
> - "Carla mi ha detto SE LUISA è incinta, MA è UN SEGRETO".


Grazie, Lorenzos.


bearded said:


> Ho insistito per sapere da Carla se è incinta o no. Alla fine Carla me l'ha detto (= C. mi ha detto se è incinta).


Così vedo il senso di usare quella frase.

A questo punto non credo di aver altri dubbi.
Vi ringrazio tutti della discussione.


----------



## Francesco94

Buongiorno a tutti,

vorrei ricordare - fino a prova contraria - che la subordinata oggettiva implicita in questo caso è usata poiché si riferisce allo stesso soggetto al fine di evitare ripetizioni inutili.



bearded said:


> Ho insistito per sapere da Carla se è incinta o no. Alla fine Carla me l'ha detto (= C. mi ha detto se è incinta).



Perdonate se riapro il filone. 
Questo esempio mi sembra ambiguo.
Potrei anche insistere per sapere da Carla se Anna è incinta (visto che la diretta interessata non vuole comunicarmelo). Non pensate sia un'interpretazione corretta?


----------



## bearded

Francesco94 said:


> Questo esempio mi sembra ambiguo


  È vero. Vale sia se è incinta (o meno) lei stessa, sia un'altra donna. Buona osservazione.
Anche per l'esempio di Lorenzo è così: ''Carla non mi ha detto se è incinta''.
Chi possa essere incinta si deduce solo dal contesto precedente.


----------



## Francesco94

lorenzos said:


> Come già suggerito, mi pare che l'espressione "_mi ha detto di essere_" va interpretata a seconda del contesto e dell'aggettivo, non so se esiste una regola generale:
> - ...mi ha detto di essere malata/stanca/magra/triste/incinta (è riferito a lei, indipendentemente dal sesso dell'interlocutore)


In effetti, non sembra esserci una regola; a prescindere dall'essere madrelingua o meno, ci sono frasi che senza un contesto rimangono ambigue, come l'esempio «Mia moglie mi ha detto di essere paziente con i colleghi». Sintatticamente, mi verrebbe da pensare che è lei ad essere paziente e che se lei volesse intendere che il marito dovrebbe essere più paziente con i propri colleghi dovrebbe usare una subordinata esplicita.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Francesco94 said:


> se lei volesse intendere che il marito dovrebbe essere più paziente con i propri colleghi dovrebbe usare una subordinata esplicita.


Ma anche no se il contesto è chiaro. Di solito nella vita reale non si parla con frasi isolate come gli esempi che facciamo noi.


----------



## Francesco94

Certamente, difatti parlavo della sintassi della frase, isolata dal contesto. Se il contesto fosse chiaro allora non esisterebbe ambiguità in nessun esempio proposto nel filone.


----------

